# New Charlotte franchise = an Eastern Conference team will have to move West!



## robyg1974

Which team should that be? I wrote on this topic earlier this summer--the prime candidate would be, interestingly enough, the FORMER Charlotte franchise, the New Orleans Hornets.

There are currently 15 teams in the East and only 14 teams in the West. When Charlotte joins in 2004-05, the East will have 16 teams, two more than the West. In other words, somebody is going to HAVE to switch over to the West.

This also means that Minnesota and Memphis fans can FORGET about their teams getting to move over to the East. The West needs MORE, not FEWER, teams!

ANOTHER possibility is that Gordon Gund sells the Cavs to somebody who wants to move them to either St. Louis, San Diego, or Las Vegas. We really don't know what's going to happen over the next couple of years, especially with the Cavs.

Just some ideas for you fellers to think about!


----------



## Devestata

I think they should move Cleveland to the west and Atlanta to the west, and move Denver to the east.  j/k.

I do agree the Cavs should be sold and just be out of basketball period. Bad basketball town.


----------



## Petey

You could move the Cavs... I agree that would make the most sense.

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> I think they should move Cleveland to the west and Atlanta to the west, and move Denver to the east.  j/k.


I WISH!!!


----------



## MightyReds2020

They should just dismiss the Cavs...:grinning: 

Just think I am a funny guy...


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> You could move the Cavs... I agree that would make the most sense.
> 
> -Petey


I don't understand why? they are no more west than chicago, detroit, milwaukee, or indiana.


----------



## robyg1974

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> I don't understand why? they are no more west than chicago, detroit, milwaukee, or indiana.


We were speculating that, if things completely fall apart in Cleveland with the Cavs over the next couple of years, maybe the Cavs would move west to St. Louis, Las Vegas, or San Diego. If they moved to Las Vegas or San Diego, they would be the obvious East team to move over to the West (to make room for Charlotte). If they moved to St. Louis, then New Orleans becomes the obvious team to move over to the West.

Obviously, if the Cavs stay in Cleveland, they're not going to get moved to the West!


----------



## Ghost

i think st louis would be a great b-ball town-i dont think las vegas would be a good b-balltown cause everyone would be gamebling on the game at the cansino...


----------



## Devestata

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I WISH!!!


Ah, they would be great in the east after Tskita and Hilario develop. Plus, they'll have more top picks in the draft, so they can land a good PG to the team. Then you have a franchise that could compete with Boston, Chicago, etc. You never know though, anything can happen.


----------



## MAVSFAN

"If the Cavs move, would anybody in Cleveland Care?"

It is like "If a tree falls in the woods and nobody is there, would anybody hear it?"


----------



## Crossword

What about OKC? They have a facility ready, and they have lots of big ball fans (at least college lol)


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Which team should that be? I wrote on this topic earlier this summer--the prime candidate would be, interestingly enough, the FORMER Charlotte franchise, the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> There are currently 15 teams in the East and only 14 teams in the West. When Charlotte joins in 2004-05, the East will have 16 teams, two more than the West. In other words, somebody is going to HAVE to switch over to the West.
> 
> This also means that Minnesota and Memphis fans can FORGET about their teams getting to move over to the East. The West needs MORE, not FEWER, teams!
> 
> ANOTHER possibility is that Gordon Gund sells the Cavs to somebody who wants to move them to either St. Louis, San Diego, or Las Vegas. We really don't know what's going to happen over the next couple of years, especially with the Cavs.
> 
> Just some ideas for you fellers to think about!


I believe that Stern has commented over and over on creating six divisions pal. Sorry to burst your little bubble.


----------



## open mike

spartan u know how much i hate you?


i wanted 2 be the one 2 say it  


but ya hes making 6 stupid divisions like stupid baseball (i think)

i think they should just keep it this way...


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> spartan u know how much i hate you?
> 
> i wanted 2 be the one 2 say it


Haha,  .


----------



## TMOD

But wouldn't that just mean 6 divisions of five, three in the WEST, and three in the EAST? It would still mean a team has to move to a western division, wouldn't it? 

Somehow I think its me who isn't getting this...


----------



## Wink

I personally think they should just go like the NFL and do two different conferences not based on geography maybe the National Basketball Conference and the World Basketball Conference of something, I dunno I just like the idea better.


----------



## BEEZ

Whatever's done Minnesota has to move to the East


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Whatever's done Minnesota has to move to the East


Memphis is further East, infact, Memphis is further East than New Orleans.


----------



## bdachakeya

You guys can forget about an NBA team going to Vegas, furthermore, any professional sport. This won't happen because leagues don't want to take the chance of illegal betting going on involving players. With a professional team being in Vegas there's a big chance of players being persuaded into throwing games by point shaving. So all the talk about a team possibly moving to Vegas is just talk because none of the professional leagues wants to be associated with it.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

*re:*

Geographically speaking Milwaukee should be moves to the WC and IF the Cavs were to move to a Vegas, San Diego, or near west midwest market, Memphis should be the first team to have the choice of moving to the EC. Minnesota should not be able to period. But that's simplifying it to the geography not the alterior motives.


----------



## bender

Any new rumors about which teams move to the west? Or which team moves to another city?


----------



## MAS RipCity

I agree i think St. Louis would be a great basketball city. Hell they already all wear air force 1's courtesy of the tics.


----------

